# What morph gecko please.



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Is this a SHCT or SHCTB and if so what are the visual differences please


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

super hypo carrot tail baldy to me and a nice one at that


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

what makes it a Baldy?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

it has no spotting on the head


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers for that,Makes sense now.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo.









Super hypo.









Super hypo baldy.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers gazz,You the man that is what i was after.I dont know the visual differences with all the morphs and photos help me get there.
Cheers


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

Shctb


----------

